# Introduce myself



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Well I've been so busy asking questions about buying a new bow, thought I should introduce myself. By the way, I'm on the Realtree forums incase any one is from there also:wink: 
I'm from western NY, just graduated from college with a degree in outdoor education and after September 1, I will be jobless,lol:tongue: I've been hunting about 10-12 years now, lost count, this year will be I think my 5th or 6th year bowhunting. I hunt whitetails, turkey, and squirrels/rabbits mainly.
We live on a small farm with horses, ducks, chickens, rabbits, and dogs. I', 23 just for those who want to know because you'll probably ask me at some point. Umm my current gun is a Mossberg 500 20 gauge and my current bow (old and decrepid, yet faithful for the most part) is a Hoyt Mystic Rebel. That's all I can think of for now. I hope to have a new bow and be able to fill a deer tag so I have something to show you all this fall. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## oh_ridgerunner (Aug 14, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT turkeygirl. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## d_mac (Aug 25, 2006)

nice to meet ya. ive been huntin since i was 6 and bow huntin about 11. but this is my first time ever on a forum... caint type and dont have no idea what im doin or whats going on. im from oklahoma and dont know a thing about computers , but i do about bows.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome!!!!

its great to have more gals on here!!!

mossy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk TurkeyGirl. We are happy to have ya. Post up and join in the huntin' fun. I wish ya luck shootin' that big Trophy this season.:thumbs_up :welcome:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

welcome to AT from southern N.Y. north of city but south of you
its a great site lots of fun giving your age up front is good but wait till friday
will be wanting your pic for friday pictures.


----------



## trgtsnpr (Mar 16, 2006)

*welcome*

:welcome: turkeygirl to archerytalk from a fellow new yorker im in elmira hope you like the site it has a lot of knowledgable and helpful people here :welcome:


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

*welcome*

hello and welcome to archery talk epsi:


----------

